

Ask HN: Please review my uptime monitoring service - racoder

http://tagbeep.com is a simple to use website monitoring system (Beta and free)<p>Please let me know what do you think about the app and 
if the SMS alerts work in your country (the SMSes are free but some carriers charge for them).<p>http://tagbeep.com/blog/?p=61 - here are the features that I want to add.<p>I have little experience with selling stuff online. 
The current plan is that after beta I should have a free plan 
and a plan with unlimited SMSes and additional features.<p>Please write here any suggestions and feature requests.
Thanks HN!
======
veyron
<http://tagbeep.com> <\-- clickable link

